# Flank Steak



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Flank Steak









Salt, Fresh Ground Pepper, Garlic Powder, Smoked Spanish Paprika, Cayenne Pepper, Ground Coriander Seed, Thyme, Rosemary









Soften butter in microwave for 10 seconds, mix with freshly minced garlic and a dash of fish sauce. Return to fridge









Pat dry and sear for 2 minutes on each side in hot skillet, finish in oven at 475 until rare









Spread butter on steak while you let it sit for a few minutes









Cover in homemade pico de gallo









Enjoy


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Andrew, this is cruel.... pictures like that.... and I'm stuck at work...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Does this need any tenderizing beforehand as I remember Flank can be a bit tough at times. But I like this recipe and the wife makes some great carne asada with this but she marinates the meat to keep the it tender.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That looks amazing. I love using flank steak. Awesome job.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow that looks delicious, all you need is a nice toasted lager, and a nice cigar after you're done.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

****ing ****er I get a peperoni stick 

Looks Great Though dammit,


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Does this need any tenderizing beforehand as I remember Flank can be a bit tough at times. But I like this recipe and the wife makes some great carne asada with this but she marinates the meat to keep the it tender.


I think flank is fine - it's not as tender as the traditional grilling cuts, but it's not 'tough' by any means if you cook it right. It has a nice flavor which is a good change of pace, and goes well in fajitas (which I usually use it for). This particular steak was quite tender actually, and extremely juicy. Not sure if it was the oven part that caused this (no grill in my new location, so I have to use other techniques to have a good steak).

I generally prefer skirt to flank, though, and hanger to skirt.

On a side note, I've been getting steaks (and ribs and roasts) at costco now that I live close to one, they use USDA Choice, cut the ribeyes/strips nice and thick, and they cost about half as much as nice cuts at the supermarket. Granted you have to buy them 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow...this looks good.

I use Flank steaks for tacos, but this looks so good, i might have to try it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> I think flank is fine - it's not as tender as the traditional grilling cuts, but it's not 'tough' by any means if you cook it right. It has a nice flavor which is a good change of pace, and goes well in fajitas (which I usually use it for). This particular steak was quite tender actually, and extremely juicy. Not sure if it was the oven part that caused this (no grill in my new location, so I have to use other techniques to have a good steak).
> 
> I generally prefer skirt to flank, though, and hanger to skirt.
> 
> On a side note, I've been getting steaks (and ribs and roasts) at costco now that I live close to one, they use USDA Choice, cut the ribeyes/strips nice and thick, and they cost about half as much as nice cuts at the supermarket. Granted you have to buy them 3 or 4 at a time.


I agree with you on the meats at Costco,,we buy all of our meat there now and it is very good. The rib eye cuts are really really good and we use the flank and skirt steaks for fajitas and carne asada and I believe that putting these cuts of meat into the oven does tenderize them a bit more which is what my wife tells me. She usually cooks them at a reduced heat and at a longer cooking time until it reaches medium rare.

She cooks like a Mexican chef but is not mexican. She used to work with people who were old time mexican cooks and they swear she has the "blood" of a mexican cook. She makes the best salsa I have ever tasted and her enchiladas and tamales,,,to die for.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome job on that. Now I'm hungry


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I grill Flank Steaks all summer. Usually do a Teriyaki style marinade with Soy, Worchestershire,mustard,ginger,brown sugar,lemon juice. I think the key is let it rest and slice real thin on bias.
You don't need a knife to cut it really.

One of my favorite cheap cuts of meat.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Why am I not having this for lunch today wow that looks good. I haven't had flank steak in quite some time thanks for the post it gives me a good meal for the one night this week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks great nice pics. I do something very similar with skirt steak on the BBQ comes out awesome.:beerchug:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> I grill Flank Steaks all summer. Usually do a Teriyaki style marinade with Soy, Worchestershire,mustard,ginger,brown sugar,lemon juice. I think the key is let it rest and slice real thin on bias.
> You don't need a knife to cut it really.
> 
> One of my favorite cheap cuts of meat.


Another very important key(s) is to cook over a hotter fire than most other steaks & no more than med-rare. Anything more & they usually get tough.

I usually just rub them down with a little olive oil and sprinkle with a light coating of salt & pepper. Once in a while I'll use a little soy sauce. I have found that most flanks have plenty of their own flavor.

Oh yeah, when grilling I use charcoal and maybe some wood chips.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

That Looks Freakin Delicious!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess by this time all the "leftovers" are gone...


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn that looks so good! I can't wait to get the charcoal bbq out in the spring. First BBQ + Beer + Stogie + Spring... throw in a little sex and life sure is good.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> I guess by this time all the "leftovers" are gone...


Leftovers?

:lol:


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to try that marinade on flank steak this weekend. Looks amazing!


----------

